# Stolen!



## pigcicles (Dec 27, 2009)

This is a copy of a post from another forum. With Jeff's permission I am posting a copy here in hopes to get the news out to as many people and places as possible. This is concerning the property of SmokyOkie (Tim). If anyone has information concerning this theft please PM myself or the admin to be forwarded to Tim. Thanks for looking.

Copy....

The following is copied from another forum and posted with permission. Please keep your eyes open for cheap equipment for sale The equipment in question belongs to Tim (SmokyOkie)...

I just got a call from Curt, the Cabinetmaker, Seems someone stole our BBQ trailer, along with everything in it sometime between Christmas Eve and now.

This effectively puts us out of the BBQ competition business. It is about a $20,000 loss and I don;t have insurance or the money to start over again.

PLEASE be on the lookout for a Piglet Plus Backwoods smoker or a stainless steel Charbroil Chuckwagon grill.

They will most likely end up on Craig's list or somewhere.

If you see a Piglet for sale cheap, you can rest assured that it's mine.

thank you for your help.

here's a pic of a Piglet:



I'm looking for inside and outside pix of the trailer. Can anyone help me search threads and find a few so that I can post them on other boards as well?

Here we go:


----------



## fire it up (Dec 27, 2009)

Who in the hell would be such a d*** as to steal that, not to mention thinking they will actually be able to get away with selling it.
Wishing Tim all the best of luck getting it back and for some "justice" to be done to the person who stole it.


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 27, 2009)

Damn.  How does one have the nerve to back up and drag this kind of thing away?  Its surely inside somewhere nearby.  Good luck.  Sorry to hear fellas.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 27, 2009)

If you find out who did it, run over him with it, plus the truck towing it!


----------



## joneser (Dec 27, 2009)

Hopefully the thieves realize they didn't get what they thought they were getting and try to sell it to someone in the BBQ Community that has read this post. What a shame this is. Put the word out, lets get Tim his equipment back.
BTW Thanks to Jeff for allowing this information to be shared.


----------



## bill in mn (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is a link to look at all the Craig's lists. enter the info and maybe it will pop up.Sorry about the loss,man I hate thieves more than anything .
http://craiglook.com/


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 27, 2009)

What location (city) was the smoking equipment/trailer located when it was stolen?  I would think it would show up in a 150 mile radius, maybe more.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 28, 2009)

That floor would be a dead give away.  Take a look at CraigsPal as it will let him search all of craigslist at once.  I typed in backwoods but didn't come up with anything.


----------



## joneser (Dec 28, 2009)

Tulsa Oklahoma


----------



## k5yac (Dec 28, 2009)

I think Tim lives in the Tulsa area. Perhaps someone can confirm or correct?

Edit: Yep... what Joneser said.  I must have been typing.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, the trailer and equipment were in the Tulsa OK area. Tim is actually in Broken Arrow but for all purposes Tulsa is the center.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 28, 2009)

I sure hope he finds it...

Unfortunately this kind of thing happens all the time in Kansas City and rarely do they ever find them...  

There have been several Boy Scout Groups that have lost complete trailers filled with all their equipment and were never found... 

Also Church Groups Have Lost Trailers Full of Music Equipment...  

They seem to just disappear into the Abyss...


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 28, 2009)

Man that sure sucks. Karma has a way of coming around though. Maybe put an ad on craigslist as well as the papers, a reward? Ask people if they have seen a trailer like that in their neighborhood. You never know, someone may have seen it? Just a thought.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 28, 2009)

Man that sucks. 

I lost a 16ft boat about 15 years ago luckily it was covered by the house insurance because it was locked in the carport with a chain that they had to cut. 

The cop that took down the info said that with something that big and having such a good resale value it makes it worth the thieves while to put different plates on the trailer and drive it many hundreds of miles away before they sell it. They often have several days before the crime is even discovered. He said that once its a 1000 or more miles away they don't sell it at cut rate price either but try to get a really good price for it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Its a really long shot but check to make sure it wasn't covered by house insurance.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2009)

Now that really sucks a big one for sure. You have to have some big B.... to take something like that and it not like you can just sell it with all that work done to it. I'm in North Fla and I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## meateater (Dec 28, 2009)

I guess trailers are big business. Ive had 3 stolen from behind my shop in 2 years, none were mine. One was stolen across the street also. 
3 were stolen from the same person as its all on surveilance cameras, but they covered their license plates! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 This really pisses me off as Las Vegas Metro Police Dept. runs their canines some nights doing drug search training. Hopefully the thieves pick the wrong night.


----------



## garyt (Dec 28, 2009)

Bumping it up


----------



## morkdach (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks Jeff for the post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




ive seen it on most of the forums and told friends about it here and in the tulsa area.


----------



## okjsmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

That floor is not a dead giveaway, there are many out there with the same black/white checkerboard. 

Here in Wichita a church group had their equipment trailer stolen, about $20k worth of audio stuff, amazingly they got the trailer back and most of the audio stuff, so dont lose hope. 

You are getting the word out, any pics of the smoker?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 28, 2009)

That is a terrible loss, both on a personal snd business level. I only hope that it is recovered and the resposnible parties are caught and given a max sentencing.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 28, 2009)

Seems as though the site filter kicked that pic out try this ...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 28, 2009)

What a rotten thing to do.   Thanks for the post Joe, I hope they catch who did this.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 28, 2009)

They will catch them sons of riches!!!


----------



## okjsmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool, thanks!
Hope they catch em, but better yet I hope you get your equipment back!

Ill keep an eye out for one in south central Ks.

Seems like Im hearing more and more stories of things like this. A sign of the times I guess with so many people out of work, but that still dont make it anywhere close to right.

Just when you think Humanity has hit rock bottom... the digging resumes.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 28, 2009)

A year or so ago we had a local ATV/lawn mower dealer get hit in broad daylight, just after hours.  Survelliance footage showed 4 men pull up (tags covered) and load 40K+ of equipment into an enclosed trailer and drive off.  Busy street with people around...they just looked the part.  They never did catch them.


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 28, 2009)

check the competiton while your at it...

scrapped and used for parts --saves a lot of money...


----------



## gofish (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been looking on Craigslist for a concession trailer and have been amazed at the folks that dont have a titled trailer .... "it didn't come with one" or "it's lost" ... I guess people fall for this.  I am glad Jeff allowed you to put the word out here ... shows that people can work together.  Tell the Okie good luck, and I'll keep an eye out on the east coast in my searches.


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out over here in NW Arkansas!! Hope you find it soon.


----------



## dirtman775 (Dec 29, 2009)

check this site out www.flag2flag.com it is a racing site and it is kinda on the down low. only dirt racers and such know about it. being it is low key maby you'll find it there. Look in "enclosed tag" trailers


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and helping to watch for the trailer and parts. It isn't mine, but I am helping to watch for it too and helping to get the word out. 

And again - Thanks to Jeff for allowing the thread to be posted here.


----------



## garyt (Dec 29, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## bman62526 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the bump!  I've been traveling and not in front of the computer.  Damn, I had no idea...

Well, my thought would be that with THIS forum, as well as many others, the word should really get out there.  I know we all hear about a lot of theft crimes that go unsolved, but there are probably twice as many that DO get solved.  I hope with the advantage of technolgy on our side, the theives get caught!


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2009)

I can relate to loseing equipment, and it SUCKS big time. I had my smoker from hell swiped right out of my back yard a number of years ago, went to the lake for long weekend and when we came home it was gone. We have had several trailers stolen from work. The last 1 stolen was found on Ebay, so be sure to check that out for your equipment. The guy selling it on ebay was not the guy that stole it he just bought it cheap and was reselling it, but it lead us to who did steal it.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 30, 2009)

This kind of thing really p*sses me off.  

I hope that they catch them and that they get the hard hand of justice right across the face.  

I'll keep an eye out here in  Topeka for a listing that matches theirs.  Unfortunately, the smoker will probably end up at a recycler so they can collect their $100 and buy more crack/cocaine.


----------



## dirtman775 (Dec 30, 2009)

TTT............................


----------



## Dutch (Dec 30, 2009)

This thread has been made a sticky thread so that it will remain near the top of the index page.

I had an old ECB stolen out of my backyard years ago and lucky for me I have a friend on the police force and he also loved my que. He spotted my ECB being hauled down the street in a kids wagon. He brought my smoker back to me before I even had a chance to make a theft report.

I really hope that Tim and his team gets their equipment back.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 30, 2009)

The sticky was a great move Dutch, let's hope he gets it back.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 30, 2009)

Man I was hoping that these items would be found by now. Man I feel bad for you guys! Best of luck to you guys in finding your equipment.


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thought it was time for a bump.


----------



## pignit (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been watchin our local Craigslist. Found a 30 thousand dollar tractor on craigslist up in Louisville that had been stolen . Hope you get it back.


----------



## bman62526 (Jan 15, 2010)

No luck yet?  Man...makes me sick just thinking about it.


----------



## eman (Jan 24, 2010)

same thing happened at pig stand bbq here in louisiana.


----------



## kulok (Feb 9, 2010)

i will sure keep an eye out here in Southeast Tx/Southwest La.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd keep a check on the items trying to be sold seperately. Trailer could go to a racer to hauls their cars, smoker parts elsewhere.  Hoping for the best results possible = trailer and gear returned, theives smoked and mopped!


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 9, 2010)

Smoked and mopped for sure!  

Last week, my brother had his driver's window popped by a scum bag.  The thief's 1 tank of gas and red box movie rentals (using brother's debit card) ended up costing him $450 for the window, no credit cards for at least a week, lost use of three full boxes of checks, cost of printing new checks, plus time and trouble to get new fuel cards and PINS, etc.  

It's probably good we don't catch them in the heat of the moment.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 9, 2010)

I live in NW Arkansas, I'll kept my eyes open for this also, sorry to hear about the lost, hang in there, hopefully it runs up.


----------

